# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  Need advice about HRT, all advice appreciated

## GettingOld

I'm 48 and recently started HRT by my doctor. 

Beginning levels were TT 225; FT 8.7, estradiol 14. Been these levels for at least two years. What dosage of test cyp, HCG and arimidex do you all think is best? I have ALL symptoms of low T and have had them for quite awhile.

----------

